
Show HN: Hacker News Extension for Google Chrome - luisjorge129
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news/mofibfpfhdmamlelhoabjckdkpdhnbnm
======
luisjorge129
This is a simple extension for Google Chrome Browser that let you read the top
news from Y Combinator Hacker News.

This extension was created using the official Hacker News Api:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

------
mingodad
There is any advantage of it over conventional browsing HN ?

